# Priming very smooth laminate in shower



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a question that may be more aimed to the commercial re-painters. I have some shower cubicles in a gym that have dis-coloured over time and the owner would like to try and have me paint them white. They do get heavy use and he is not selling the club so a quick cover up is not the solution.

I am going to use isopropanol and sugar soap to remove grease and soap build up, however unlike kitchen laminate this is quite smooth. 

Am I going along the right lines with this http://www.rustoleum.com.au/index.php/products/zinsser-products/item/bondz?category_id=23

BTW............I am in Australia so acronyms on overseas paints I will get lost with

repaintpro.com.au


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I sell these kits and customers have had good luck with it. I don't have any first hand experience with actually using it. Its designed for the fiberglass tubs and showers, although I'm sure it would work on laminate.

http://rustoleum.com/cbgproduct.asp?pid=116

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Repaintpro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question that may be more aimed to the commercial re-painters. I have some shower cubicles in a gym that have dis-coloured over time and the owner would like to try and have me paint them white. They do get heavy use and he is not selling the club so a quick cover up is not the solution.
> 
> ...


Get ready. "Sugar soap" came up here on PT around a year ago and everyone was "WTF"? Common in Australia but not here.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Beware!Dont drop soap in shower!


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

researchhound said:


> Get ready. "Sugar soap" came up here on PT around a year ago and everyone was "WTF"? Common in Australia but not here.


Thanks for that.............not sure what the overseas equivalent is. I use it for removing external oxidization to paint work, washing down gloss woodwork prior to uncoating etc.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> I sell these kits and customers have had good luck with it. I don't have any first hand experience with actually using it. Its designed for the fiberglass tubs and showers, although I'm sure it would work on laminate.
> 
> http://rustoleum.com/cbgproduct.asp?pid=116
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


Thanks NC. I have used this product before and had great results. I might look at this as a viable option again.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> Thanks for that.............not sure what the overseas equivalent is. I use it for removing external oxidization to paint work, washing down gloss woodwork prior to uncoating etc.


The yanks don't know what sugarsoap is but its a commercial name for tri sodium something . I would scuff the laminate surface with a sander removing the shiny surface, then wipe down with Krud Kutter before priming and topcoating.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Beware!Dont drop soap in shower!


It is a female only Gym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Repaintpro;348160[U said:


> _]It is a female only Gym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:_


[/U]


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You hiring ?:thumbup:


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Scotiadawg said:


> [/I][/U]
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You hiring ?:thumbup:


Only if your uglier and fatter than me.........(dont need any competition lol)


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I may would give it a try one time. Please post some photos of application of this product and some scratch testing afterwards both prior to and following the top coats as well. I'd like to see it in action if you don't mind taking the time.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> I think I may would give it a try one time. Please post some photos of application of this product and some scratch testing afterwards both prior to and following the top coats as well. I'd like to see it in action if you don't mind taking the time.


If I go with this product I will post results. Thanks all for your ideas


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question that may be more aimed to the commercial re-painters. I have some shower cubicles in a gym that have dis-coloured over time and the owner would like to try and have me paint them white. They do get heavy use and he is not selling the club so a quick cover up is not the solution.
> 
> ...


I have used the rustoleum on tiles however i would suggest a two pack formula for showers and baths, sub it out to someone who does this, get it done right make a few dollars off it and walk away with customer happy and yourself more the wiser.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

first of all gidday mayte from NZ. fair dinkum mayte.
I've painted a shower cubicle once before and once you've cleaned it good give it a good sanding seal it with BiN sealer or that product in the link. I'd prefer BiN sealer because it will repel water whereas the water based one the water might permeate through to the Seratone (the laminate type stuff) 
I took the cover for the shower mixer off and sealed behind there because water will get into the edge of the paint seal. you want to make a complete seal with the sealer if you can. Hope I explained that.

And once it's been thoroughly sealed , two coats of Dulux aquanamel. (water based enamel)


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*sherwin*

If you can get it there, I have used Sherwin Williams Adhesion primer on PVC wall board and it stuck great. It claims to be able to prime even glazed tile! good luck


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question that may be more aimed to the commercial re-painters. I have some shower cubicles in a gym that have dis-coloured over time and the owner would like to try and have me paint them white. They do get heavy use and he is not selling the club so a quick cover up is not the solution.
> 
> ...


G'day Steve 

Years ago I was working with my Mentor 
Painting demountable. Units at Sydney Airport 
Office walls high gloss laminex 
My Old Boss got me onto www.norglass.com.au
The primer we used stuck very well 
I was sceptical I gave it the good old scratch test 
And it wouldn't budge check out there site
Not sure if you can get it in QLD


Just checked there site but I can't see the product I'm sure it was called Norprime


----------

